# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ماعين و شلالات المياه الساخنه بعدستي

## احساس المطر

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مـاعين أو ما يعرف بـ حمامات ماعين تقع على بعد 60 كم تقريبا عن العاصمة عمان 

وعلى 35 كم عن مدينة مأدبا , تمتاز بوجود شلالات مياه حرارتها عالية جدا تصل بعضها

إلى أكثر من 70 درجة مئوية وغنية بالمعادن التي تستخدم في العلاج . 



نبــــدأ مع الصـــــــور ,,, 


في الطريق إلى حمامات ماعين وقبل الوصول إلى مدينة مأدبا .


*

لوحات توضح الطريق الى ماعين 



في الطريق الى ماعين 






**
* 

*في الطريق إلى ماعين 







الطريق صعب نوعا ما وأغلبه إلتفافات .

صورة لحمامات ماعين من الأعلى 



**
* 

*قبل الوصول للبوابة الرئيسية 



البوابة الرئيسية 





البخار المتصاعد من المياه بسبب حرارتها العالية 



**
**



الشلال الرئيسي 



الشلال الرئيسي وخلفه مدخل حيث تكون المياه بداخله أعلى ما يكون 






 
الشلال الرئيسي 





الشلال الرئيسي 











صورة من خلف الشلال الرئيسي 






















وبهذه الصور أكون قد انتهيت من الموضوع 

على أمل للقاء بكم في موضوع آخر للتعريف عن جزء آخر من الاردن .

ملاحظة 

تحتوي حمامات ماعين على الجاكوزي و الساونا الطبيعي 

ولكن لم ألتقط لهما أي صورة . 

بالتوفيق للجميع 
منقول

*

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): يسلموووو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رائع جدا يا حلا

يسلموا اديكي  :SnipeR (62):

----------

